# Animal Crossing Ripoff for DS is decent?



## Zephent (Jun 8, 2009)

So recently my girlfriend got me this game, Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times for DS, it seemed a little cutesy for my tastes, but then again I enjoy animal crossing, so I cant really justify that too well. Anyway, I start playing it and realize its a blatant ripoff of Animal Crossing on a lot of points, you change clothes, decorate oyur house (dorm room in the beginning) and meet animal villagers, fish, catch bugs, dig for things and such, etc.

The twist is its got a magic system, so it tries to seperate itself a little there, and the world itself is a lot larger, I just figured I should post about this on these forums, since its fairly unknown (the game that is).

Anyway if you're looking for something along the lines of Animal Crossing, but somewhat different to make it a change of pace, check it out, seems decent so far.

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLqZ7OCkO-0


^^^ Some gameplay footage for you.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jun 8, 2009)

omigosh! looks like sims mixed w/ ac


----------



## Zephent (Jun 8, 2009)

Its really not bad at all, I couldn't bear how similar to Wild World City Folk was.

But this game is the change of pace Animal Crossing needed, it retains a lot of the things that make it what people know and love, and adds a whole new element, Nintendo could learn a thing or two from this.


It isnt as polished and well done as Animal Crossing, but theres al ot more to it than AC it seems.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jun 8, 2009)

lol now i want that game


----------



## Pear (Jun 8, 2009)

The characters even talk the same.


----------



## Zephent (Jun 8, 2009)

Yep sounds just like Animalese from Animal Crossing, they talk in similar short little quips in the text as well


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jun 8, 2009)

omigosh you can cuztamizE? 
aWeSomez
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pq642gGTSq4&feature=related


is there a english version of this game?
i want it :0

lol even the cover looks somesort similar


----------



## Zephent (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah  I have the english version, bought in the U.S. im fairly certain.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm kind of mad at how similar it is, and also mad that nintendo cant produce anything different..


----------



## MygL (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow, looks alot bigger


----------



## Princess (Jun 8, 2009)

Isn't it made by the creators of AC?


----------



## Zephent (Jun 8, 2009)

Its a Konami game, and the movement and camera feel way different from Animal Crossing, you have to play it to feel the differences, but they're pretty noticeable once its in your hands.

That said theres some neat features I discovered;

-Turning off the power without saving triggers a resetti-esque event that may get you detention and you have to clean out a room in the school
-Theres a lot of spells and Incantations you can discover by just messing around, I found one to cast on people (or animals) that actually makes them fart o_o but theres some useful ones as well
-Bug and fishing systems remain similar to Animal Crossing, but theres not as much of a ehavy focus on them, I also have a shovel but havent seen much to dig yet.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jun 8, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> I'm kind of mad at how similar it is, and also mad that nintendo cant produce anything different..


 [offtopic] Omighosh ur avy scares me! /offtopic


----------



## royal 9999 (Jun 8, 2009)

lol i kinda want this game now


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 8, 2009)

I hear they use the same text as AC:WW did.  Is this true?


----------



## Zephent (Jun 8, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> I hear they use the same text as AC:WW did.  Is this true?


Same text as in Font? Its very similar, but not exactly the same.

If you mean same text as in writing its different, but along the same fare as far as animal to player conversations go.


Also they all sound like animal crossing characters.


And this is not made by the animal crossing team.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 8, 2009)

Zephent said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant font.   But other then that, I think the game itself is alright.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 9, 2009)

It loks like an AC sequel haha... talk about originality.  Glad you're enjoying it though


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 9, 2009)

Zephent said:
			
		

> Its a Konami game, and the movement and camera feel way different from Animal Crossing, you have to play it to feel the differences, but they're pretty noticeable once its in your hands.
> 
> That said theres some neat features I discovered;
> 
> ...


Epic Win.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 9, 2009)

Any holidays in this game?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 9, 2009)

I've hard about it, but I still don't know if I'd get it or not. And Zehpy! You're back!


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 9, 2009)

It's alot bigger!


----------



## Zephent (Jun 9, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Any holidays in this game?


There are some events that only occur on certain days and such, so yeah there is holidays.


And while it is still free ranged, its not as free ranged as animal crossing I guess, theres 52 little stories you can play through, but you can always decorate your character and room and town and such even after you've done them, but they all give in game rewards.


And theres always the Bug and Fish catching system, but it seems to have no puns which is a little saddening =P

Still a lot of stuff to do though.

PS: Hey Bacon Boy , long time no see.


----------



## Anna (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks bigger than ac


----------



## Zephent (Jun 9, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> Looks bigger than ac


A fair bit, but not overly huge, its still a confined town to some degree. However you can also enter "Mysterious Times" which changes the look of everything, and apparently different things change throughout your town, but you can only enter this alternate world every so often. Neat I guess =O


----------



## Robochao (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't like this at all.

This is like that Spongebob rip-off "Coconut Fred".

Let's steal your hard work and then distort things to where it looks like we're original.


----------



## Jarrrad (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeh, I saw it in the game catalouge a while ago, I thought the same thing "RIPOFF."

  The faces are the same, Houses, Some furniture, well, all of it.


The main reason i hated accww is because its crap, Not the game. How its all lay'd out and 
how say, A ball would'nt look *censored.2.0* like one.IT would look like a Square (Yes i know its a D.S, But they should atleast try to make a ROUND object rather then a pointy one)  

Pointless.


----------



## Robochao (Jun 9, 2009)

One of my favorite companies, Konami is behind this.

I am most disappointed.

ALSO USA HASN'T GOTTEN A GOEMON GAME SINCE 2001!


----------



## Zephent (Jun 9, 2009)

It is to some degree, but they more took the base formula for Animal Crossing and built a different game on top of it, the focus here isnt paying off debt, customizing your house and village, making animal friends, etc.

While all that is there (except debt I think), the focus of the game is more on the magic system, exploring, and doing these mini tasks and learning new spells.

I agree its not very original of them to copy Animal crossing's look, but its by no means the same game.


----------



## Robochao (Jun 9, 2009)

It's still disrespectful as hell.

Nintendo has provided a system for Konami since the beginning, and now it boils down to this.

Not a good way to sell your game, by shielding it in the appearance of another.

Shame.


----------



## Zephent (Jun 9, 2009)

You act like every game ever made is an original idea, game companies steal basic concepts off of each other all the time, Nintendo has even done it from time to time. Its not the greatest thing to see, but if it improves on an existing game then maybe there could be a collaboration in the future and it'd actually lead to a good product for both companies. A lot of great games wouldn't exist if not for this pseudo-thievery.


----------



## Robochao (Jun 9, 2009)

I know what you mean.

But if you can pull out something that AC ripped off of, that would make you correct.

But anyone with common knowledge would know Animal Crossing is the first of it's kind.


----------



## Zephent (Jun 9, 2009)

My point is that it doesn't matter if it is, if nobody ever ripped off original games then there would be a lot less great games out there.

The most profitable company in the gaming industry is Blizzard, who got rich off of WoW primarily, which is a blatant ripoff of Everquest with a few tweaks to the formula, and look how they turned out.


In the same way, this is a ripoff of Animal Crossing with tweaks to the formula, it shouldn't be looked down upon for that.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 9, 2009)

I hate the way that people judge this because it's similar to Animal Crossing. I've played it and it's actually decent. I would say it looks more like Animal Crossing than it is, so people should try playing it before saying "Animal Crossing Rip off, this sucks".


----------



## Robochao (Jun 9, 2009)

I forgot. WoW did come after Everquest.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 9, 2009)

Also, if I was to make a thread of a shooter game, I wouldn't have the title as CoD Ripoff. Think of all the shooters out there and say they aren't similar. Just a bit.


----------



## Robochao (Jun 9, 2009)

HEY!

I just realized that Animal Crossing could be considered a build on Harvest Moon!

Now sure, I know genres build and build but know I also know now that originality is a bit of a myth in games.

Now Cake Mania is a rip-off of Cooking Mama because it's the same concept with no improvements and tries to lure you in with a female character.

That's a fact.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 9, 2009)

No. Really, no. Cake Mania has been out longer than Cooking Mama.


----------



## Robochao (Jun 9, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> No. Really, no. Cake Mania has been out longer than Cooking Mama.


You gotta be kiddin' me.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 9, 2009)

Robochao said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please. Before you go typing your fingers on stuff unknown to you, do research. Until then, please stop. 

Saying it's a rip-off of Animal Crossing is like saying The Conduit is a rip-off of time-shift. Time-Shift was an okay game, it's not that good. The Conduit looks like it has the same type of gameplay and the same type of ideas with just a tweak. 

A Ripoff would be selling a ds game with a different sticker on it and a different case.


----------



## Zephent (Jun 10, 2009)

I just tried the Wifi for the first time and it runs similar to City Folk's wifi, the animals are all out and about, and you can cast spells on each other and everything you could normally do in one player, but with 2-4 people.

I recommend this game to any Animal Crossing fan, seriously.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 10, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Robochao said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who were you talking to about the do your research thing. Because I wasn't talking about the DS version of Cake Mania.


----------

